# '67 GTO ground clearance



## TommyG67 (Dec 17, 2009)

My '67 GTO was lowered in the front by ???? inches - I believe ~3/4 of a coil was cut from the springs. While I like the stance it has, it's just lacking a bit on clearance between the front crossmember and the end of my driveway. I'd like to pick up the front just a bit and I could use some 1/2" spacers I have seen in Ames catalog or go to some custom drop springs from Eaton.

The trouble with ordering new springs is that I don't know what amount of drop to ask for, as I don't know what "stock" clearance is at the front crossmember. If anyone knows what the stock clearance should be from that crossmmeber to ground, I'd appreciate knowing.

Also, if anyone has used coil spacers, I'd be interested in knowing how that worked out. I have been told that a spacer would raise the body by more that the thickness of the spacer and this makes no sense to me, so I'd like to get input from someone who has real experience.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

ride height is measured at the bottom of the rocker panel right behind the front wheel well and front of the back wheel well....with fresh stock springs and 235 60R/15's on the front i measure 10" front and 11" back with 245 60's rear ...










1966 Tempest pictures by instg8ter - Photobucket

Brian


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

factory ride height is in factory service manual.


----------



## TommyG67 (Dec 17, 2009)

Instg8ter said:


> ride height is measured at the bottom of the rocker panel right behind the front wheel well and front of the back wheel well....with fresh stock springs and 235 60R/15's on the front i measure 10" front and 11" back with 245 60's rear ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Instg8er, I am thinking of putting 255/60x15's on the rear of my '67. Since you have 245's on the back of yours, does it look as though there would be room for 255's?

What did you do to get the 11" rear height?

Right now my rocker panel heights are 7 3/8" (f) and 9 1/4" (r). I think I'll try some 1/2" under-coil spacers up front to pick it up just a bit.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

all new stock height moog springs and gas shocks with 15" rims and 60 series tires, the 255's will fit with the right backspacing on the rims, think the consensus was 4.5" gets the rubber dead center in the wheel house. mine are 3.5" as they came off a 57' chevy so i did not have the choice, our cars have 2" of lip on the inner quarter and that can always be ground back a bit but not worth it to me just for a bit more tire and my rims are too expensive (new that is) to buy another set...

Also on the back i have drag bags in the springs to take out the roll and wheel hop, car handles much better with them in and at around 8lbs does not raise it like air shocks just stiffens the springs


----------



## TommyG67 (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks, Instg8er! Useful info - much appreciated!!

My 15x7 Rally II's have ~4 1/2" backspacing and I have ~1" between inner fender lip and tire sidewall, so it looks as though 255's should clear the fender lip with ~3/8" to spare. So, if I were to take 1/2" off the inside of the lip, maybe 275's..... oh no, there I go again....

Before I made a number of suspension changes that have really improved the car's handling, I had some "drag bags" on mine (until the dry AZ air dried them out & they split). Yeah, they did improve stance, ride/handling and 60 ft times, too  OK now, though even without the bags - 1 1/4" front sway bar, 15X7 wheels, 60-series rubber, lowered, boxed rear arms and a 3/4 (7/8" ?) rear bar, quicker steering box & KYB gas shocks all around, it handles soooo much better!!

I have made and the bags


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

one of the Mod's has 295's:willy: on a stock car, all about getting the rim offset dead center. sounds like your in good shape for the 255's and probably the 75's with a little shave of the inner lip, really just need to take a bit off on the very top 6".


----------



## TommyG67 (Dec 17, 2009)

295's? Wow.... yeah, the right offset & rim width needed for those. I got to thinking about the 275's and realized that, if I went that way, I really should get 8" rims to get the tire/wheel matchup to be to spec. I think for now, I'll stick with my 7" Rally II's and 255's. If I want to get some 8" R-II's and bigger tires, I can always use the 255's on my Camaro. Thanks for your feedback, BTW


----------

